# Why Pets Hate Halloween - 2



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

More cuties!!!

Click to enlarge!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

HAHAHA I love these! I have two favorites the first is that poor lil ol' cat/penguin and this one:

ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Out of all of them I feel the most sorry for the pirate... not sure why, but he just looks completely miserable. :laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The penguin kitty is priceless. And how about the lobster and chef ound: ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

He HE!!!!!

Love those too!

All the expressions are saying..."why me?"!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

The pilot one is pretty slick...that may be the one time my hubby would be ok with putting some clothes on Marley!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the pilot, the chef, and the lobster. Falling off my chair!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the plane and pilot all in one!!! the poor little pirate- he does look miserable. but it sure is cute.


----------

